# Wound Care/Dressing Changes



## smontague (Nov 7, 2011)

We have a patient who is being followed in our nursing department for wound care.  He comes in and has his dressing changes done -- we have been billing the service as 99211 but weren't sure if there might be a better choice for coding.  The only ones we can seem to find are either with anesthesia or with debridement -- neither of which are being used.  He simply comes in has the old dressing removed and the new dressing put on.  Does anyone know -- is 99211 the correct charge or should we be billing this differently?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 7, 2011)

the 99211 sounds good given the info you provided.  Be sure to use V58.xx dx code for the attention to dressings as your first listed dx code


----------



## 01085585 (Nov 8, 2011)

are you getting paid by ins for this service?


----------

